# Kids let the Usambara go!!!



## OldHag (Jun 16, 2004)

OH CRAP!!!!! The kids were looking at  the tarantulas yesterday and last night I noticed the lid to the usambara cage was OPEN just a crack!! Well, needless to say, shes gone!!     I've torn the house apart looking for her!! WHERE would they hide?? Would they climb? or would they tend to stay close to the floor?? 

 I was so stressed out last night I couldn't even sleep!!  I made the kids sleep in a zipped up tent last night!! I could just see my 2 yr old getting bitten! OH man...where would it go????

HELP

Michelle


----------



## Makai (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your escape, it should be near to its enclosure, try to close the room and tie a big roach to some place and wait until the OBT goes for it, just my two cents, i don't own one but it may work


----------



## jayco_heat (Jun 16, 2004)

You would know better than me, but i would guess it's some-where dark and quiet. But I understand you fears with a 3 year old my-self. SH%*,
I hope you find it. godbless!


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 16, 2004)

Just a thought but look for webbing...how big was the beast ?? I had a little klugi escape and found it a few feet from its deli cup...I really hope all works out...please keep us posted as to the outcome of this...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bark (Jun 16, 2004)

If I were you and I was worried about my children, I would find the room with the least amount of furniture, move it all out of there, search every hole, and let them camp until the T is found.  Make sure you attach something to the door so that the T cannot crawl over or under it.  Also, place your domestic animals in there as well.

Eventually the T will turn up unless it could have left the house somehow.  Also, if a child complains about a monster under the bed, take him/her seriously!!

If I were a T, I would be in the bathroom because thats were the most humidity is (showers).

GOOD LUCK


----------



## OldHag (Jun 16, 2004)

She's about 3.5 to 4 inches  shes a pretty big one.  I've been looking for webbing. Im sure it will take her a while to settle in somewhere and web up.  Ive looked under just about everything I can move by myself. Going to have the man help me move the entertainment center when he gets home. This just sucks...I hate it... Anyone want a female Usambara assuming I find her???


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 16, 2004)

Goodluck finding your T, I can't think of any particular helpfull way for you to catch it, but I'll keep thinking and I'll let you know. I hope no one *including the T* gets hurt. Keep us posted let us know.


----------



## rknralf (Jun 16, 2004)

Michelle,
Mike had a good point in looking for the webbing, however it will take several days before she will produce enough webbing to become noticeable.  
I would check in and around the area in the which the enclosure is located.  Best chance to spot her though is to wait until late at night after the lights have been off a while and use a flashlight.  If possible, I would block off the room to try and keep her in there and from wandering the house.  Additionally, I would leave her enclosure top open as she might attempt to return to her webbing.  You just might find her back in there after a night or 2 of wandering. By the way, you might want to be 100% sure that she is not burrowed or hiding way out of sight in her webbing before leaving it open.
Good luck and let us know when you find her.
Ralph
P.S. Not to add concern, but this species is dry tolarant and can adapt well to inside living.  At that size, it could possibly survive months if not captured.
Ralph


----------



## manville (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh boy that really sucks! I really hope you do find her. I would not want tarantulas crawling around my room.


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Jun 16, 2004)

That does suck, we only had one escapee, in ten years. My son set a B. albopilosum free, and we didn't find it for five years. We had to replace the central A.C. unit inside, and it was in the wall. It was dead but no telling how long it lived in the wall. Hope you find yours soon.


----------



## Vys (Jun 16, 2004)

I would suggest looking low. 
Both my Avic avic and L parahybana both went down to the right when they escaped. Both times. Seems a bit unimaginative but..


----------



## FryLock (Jun 16, 2004)

Im sorry to say it but there tuff ili bassturds i moved my spiders from a back bedroom to a smaller room that was cheaper to heat when i was breeding P.mur a few months later we redecd the old spider room and my mother called on me to move the little spiders that had made there homes in the double glazed windows you guessed it free range P.mur   and they looked like they where doing pretty well for them selfs they had only grown a moult or so in 3 months but looked like they could look after them selfs, not preaching here here just my 2p but my sis brings my smallist neice over to see us for a week or so a time that why im not getting any old worlders any time soon  first try leaving down some small dark containers maybe with some damp paper towleing in, but not where any kids or pets can mess in them the way i got nailed by a P.mur when i was a younger was putting my finger in a film pot out of a box i was storting for slings it had set up home in one, hope you find her soon i can remember getting in to all kind of scrapes with ecaping pets.


----------



## OldHag (Jun 16, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> I would suggest looking low.
> Both my Avic avic and L parahybana both went down to the right when they escaped. Both times. Seems a bit unimaginative but..



Down and to the right is my kids bedroom    Ive torn apart their bedroom and can find nothing. Bad thing is, its enclosure is in the Kitchen!! no way to shut doors...so it could be anywhere.

I was up at 2am with a flashlight wandering around lastnight    It just sucks having to wait for the webbing or to hear one of my kids screaming cuz they put on their shoe and got bit on the toe!! UGH If I survive the stress of this it will be a miracle!!

Michelle


----------



## scorpio (Jun 16, 2004)

A few weeks ago, I had a small A. anax escape.  It had maybe a 2 inch legspan, and so my hopes of finding it were low.  

It was about 3 feet away from its enclosure hiding under a deep crevice in the TV.  I was able to coax it out pretty easily.  

Don't worry about it.  Ive had a tarantula escape, a pede, and a scorpion.  (plus maybe 40 or so snake escapes.  All have been found within a day in the same room they escaped in.  

Try putting out a pile of dark clothing.  Check it during the day, cause it probably wont be in there at night.


----------



## Lyle Beach (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope you find it!  you mentioned earlier that it was up for grabs...  lol....  I'll take it!


----------



## FryLock (Jun 16, 2004)

Michelle (i would use ur screen name but its rude to call a lady a hag) even with a child of two i would very much doubt that a P.murinus bite would be life threatening, certainly some thing you not want to happen, but a 2-4 week old baby was bitten by a S.gigantea in i believe Venezuela and survived with out any lasting effects, and a only t’s know to that come close to big pedes in terms of bad bite reports are pokes, even if you cant find her the fact she’s staying put is helpful but don’t put to much store by seeing webbing around something where she maybe lairing, most of the heavy webbers iv had on the run made a cell of silk just around them self’s and not out side of there hiding spot, sorry if i worryed you in to thinking she's gonna set up a clony in your house or some thing with my "tuff basstruds" remark.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 16, 2004)

LMMFAO CHECK THE UNDERWEAR DRAWER!!!! seriously I lost one it ended up in the under wear drawer and read on here of an usumbra escaping and ending up there too


----------



## FryLock (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes be very careful of clothing i nearly folded up a jumper in my snake room the other month with with a on the run genic in it   let me tell you genys are MUCH easyer going then you would imagine, not to mension the P.cam my mother boil washed back in my teens.


----------



## David_F (Jun 16, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> I was up at 2am with a flashlight wandering around lastnight    It just sucks having to wait for the webbing or to hear one of my kids screaming cuz they put on their shoe and got bit on the toe!! UGH If I survive the stress of this it will be a miracle!!
> 
> Michelle


Michelle,

If you haven't done it yet you may need to pull out all the drawers in your kitchen.  My OBT got loose when I was packing her up for a move a few months ago and got inside a drawer via a cabinet.  Not exactly a fun night for me.  I wasn't really confident sticking my hand into an area that even a flashlight wouldn't light up well.  Anyway, good luck finding her.

David


----------



## Socrates (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hope For The Best?*

Michelle,

CRAPPOLA...and I feel for you... Darn, it seems like yesterday that you posted about your first OBT, and I felt your excitement. 

I'm keeping ALL my fingers crossed (+ toes) that you'll find it really soon.  

Is it possible that you could have overlooked it in your initial fright when you found she had escaped?  Could she have squeezed in between furniture? Could she be INSIDE your kitchen cabinets somehow?  Pots?

Wishing you all the luck that you find her SOON.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Sheri (Jun 16, 2004)

OH MY GOD.
That was my first thought.
I would buy a new house!
Was my secnd thought.

If you don't find it and you are still worried about it remove your other T's and call an exterminator. Others might disagree, but that could be the only way you will get any sleep again. 
Although I do not know how long you would have to have your T's out of the house before you could return them...

May the force be with you...


----------



## scorpio (Jun 16, 2004)

Socrates said:
			
		

> Michelle,
> 
> Could she have squeezed in between furniture? Could she be INSIDE your kitchen cabinets somehow?  Pots?


Could it still be in its enclosure  

I had a WC garter snake escape a while back, and after looking for 2 hours, I discovered that it relocated itself to an adjacent enclosure.  I even overlooked that.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 16, 2004)

Try the coffee pot to where the filters go yes they can hide there . Scott (the Spiderhouse) had one get loose looked for it everywhere. Wife got up to fix coffee and opened the thing to change the coffee filter and there it was. lol She screamed of course and Scott knew she found the Usambra sling lol.


----------



## Windycity (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a similar story to tell.  I decided to spice up the gumbo a bit and added an OBT to my collection back in February.  He was just a little speck when I received him and he molted several time in his pill vial sling container.  When he reached about 3/4", I moved him into a small critter keeper with a small wooden hide.  He immediately settled in under the hide and constructed a big webbed funnel entrance.  He would usually hang out at the front door and run out into his front yard to grab the crickets when they dropped out of the sky.  Well, after a couple of weeks he retreated into his burrow for what I assumed was his next molt. 

After about 3 weeks of not seeing him I began to wonder if he was all right.  I could see a small patch of orange deep in the hole and knew something was still in there.  After 5 weeks I could resist no longer and decided to dig him out.  I was anticipating a Bruce Lee style Fangs of Fury encounter when I lifted his hide out of the substrate so I took the container out onto my back porch for the removal work.  I took a pair of chop sticks and carefully began to lift the hide up out of the mass of webbing.  Well there were fragments of the molt but no OBT.  The webbing was thick and full of debris so after a couple of minutes of searching I decided he must have died, desiccated and jointed the bits and pieces of earth mosaic clinging to the mass of webbing.  I then threw the whole mass into my back yard and called it a day.

Fast forward 6 weeks to last weekend.  I just rehabbed a shower in my house and was finishing grouting the tile on Sunday when my 6 year old son wandered in and casually mentioned that Mom had found a big spider in the back yard.  I live in Illinois and there are usually a good number of garden spiders in the back during the summer and I figured that some of them must have gotten an early start this year.  I was up to my elbows in grout so I told him I would check it out later.  

Well a couple of hours and one cold stout later, my wife reminded me about the big spider in the hanging basket under the back porch eave and told me I should go take a look.  Well I wander over to the basket and what do I see – a BIG orange butt sticking out from under a leaf.   I’m thinking to myself no, NO WAY.  So I run down to my basement spider room for a large deli cup and a chop stick.  I walk over to the plant a give the mystery spider a nudge and a big 2” OBT flashes into the bottom of the container!  Not only has he survived the chill weather and heavy rains we’ve had over the last several months here in Illinois  but it looks like he molted at least once and got nice and fat while he was chilling out in back yard.  

My neighbors hadn’t reported any missing cats recently so I guess he was ravaging the local field mouse population.  So, don’t underestimate how tenacious these little guys can be.  

Here’s a pick of the little guy after his 6 week vacation in the back yard.  I still haven’t figured out how he teleported out of his container without being seen.


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 17, 2004)

Maybe Usambaras will be the next introduced species into the usa.   ;P

@windycity: Amazing story. Very cool.


----------



## FryLock (Jun 17, 2004)

Scorpiove said:
			
		

> Maybe Usambaras will be the next introduced species into the usa.   ;P
> 
> @windycity: Amazing story. Very cool.


I would not say that to loud tho   you never know if AR types check these fourms, yes that story was great i knew they where tuff but not that tuff


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 17, 2004)

i was actually thinking about getting an OBT till i read this.....worrying about my lividium is bad enough, i think i'll stick to new worlders for a while haha


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 17, 2004)

xBurntBytheSunx said:
			
		

> i was actually thinking about getting an OBT till i read this.....worrying about my lividium is bad enough, i think i'll stick to new worlders for a while haha



Well they are fine if you keep the lid closed.


----------



## FryLock (Jun 17, 2004)

Until they learn to open the locks


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 17, 2004)

that is totally true, but **** happens... i wouldn't be very concerned about an escapee if i knew it's venom was mild...  if my lividium somehow got loose i'd probably have an apoplexy


----------



## FryLock (Jun 17, 2004)

H.lividium is a lot more likely to just sit there for a long time trying to work out why the ground is fuffly and hard to dig into   but i remember an insane Black S.javanensis i had that used hold its ground and do back filps when i came in the room when it got out i used to have to get it a jar to get it back (it never settled well in any set up) not fun.


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 17, 2004)

xBurntBytheSunx said:
			
		

> that is totally true, but **** happens... i wouldn't be very concerned about an escapee if i knew it's venom was mild...  if my lividium somehow got loose i'd probably have an apoplexy


Well if thats the case then your right, probably should own them. 

Thats like saying I shouldnt own a large dog because, even though I raise him right and he is a nice dog, he might bite someone in the face. But if it was a little dog it would be ok. *lol*

But if you dont feel comfy with them in your home, I agree dont get um.

Wait..... im afraid of all of my T's.... so nevermind, dont listen to me. haha


----------



## Socrates (Jun 17, 2004)

*Did you find her?*

Michelle,

How was your night last night?  ...and your kids'?

Do you have an update for us?

....hope you found her safe and sound.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Michele,

  I really feel for you girl. One thing though, I have not heard of these biting anyone once they were on the loose. Have you looked under the refrigerator or stove? Refridgerators have lots of neat spaces to hide in as do stoves. When my boa was little, he got out and I found him inside the underneath portion of the fridge. coiled all around something in there next to the fan thats there (mine has the motor parts on the bottom). With all the coils and fuzzy lint type stuff that collects there she might like that area. Its warm and other bugs go under there a lot when they are in the kitchen. I also had the snake come up through one of the stove's burners at night (he was an escape artist). Snakes would pick a place thats warm. Looking inside of the kitchen drawers is a great idea too. Some kitchen cabinettes have areas underneath them that you can't get to where it could safely hide as well. Are there any other appliances in the kitchen? It probably has found a place it likes and is staying there coming out only at night. The pet shop in town has a juvenile OBT that got loose and they have never found it. I would be conserned like you are though because of the kids. My grandchildren live here and my husband and son-in-law would be real upset if mine got loose. Maybe one of the kids will be the one to find where it is hiding for you and i don't mean by getting bit. I do not think anyone there will get bit by this spider.
It will try to hide untill it is dark. Good luck.

Sharon


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 17, 2004)

A nice drop of napalm will do the trick LOL. Don,t panic the spider will not move far once its found a hiding place and a kitchen is full of hiding places,so good chances are its in the kitchen, Ive had an OBT escape and when i found it it was in a crease in a folded over suit case, try the most stupid place you would not think it would be. But it won,t really want to bite once out just run like hell. Best of luck

Brendan


----------



## OldHag (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, heres the update....nothing...  I slept ok last night probably because I was exhausted  moving all the furniture and poking and probing in every nook and cranny expecting any second to be assaulted by a 4 inch ball of orange fury!! 

 I check my clothes when I put them on....make my kids check their shoes...LOL. I dont dare tell anyone, all my neigbors would MOVE!!!!!!! 

Ive checked the cupboards. But I dont think theres ANY way it could have gotten into one being as there is NO crack when theyre closed.  That would probably increase the possibilities of it being in there wouldnt it...

ANYWAY, Im off  for another day of "tear the house apart" Today Im concentrating on the kitchen since Im "pretty sure" its not in the kids room.  Ill keep you posted. Thanks for all the ideas and emotional support.

Michelle


----------



## invadermike (Jun 17, 2004)

My parents used to have a tarantula and it got lose(this was when i was a baby, haha) and they never found it, about 2 years later, it was alive still when my mom saw it crawl out from under the stove, so... it might be under the stove? or behind the refridgerator. it's nice and warm there, so you should check those areas. good luck 
-Mike


----------



## Pixie (Jun 17, 2004)

As Sharon and Mike have suggested, there are good chances that it could be hiding in an appliance.  It's amazing how many nooks and crannies the larger appliances have along with heat and cozy insulation.

A while back a rat escapee had made little homes in both the fridge and stove, was very hard to recapture it because of those hiding spots.  

What sucks is that if your T is hiding out in such a place, you can only wait to catch it while it's venturing out of it's new hiding place...  If I were in your situation, aside from other good suggestions I would try, I would set some "lures" near those appliances.  Enclosures with food (either crix with jumper legs taken off, anything that wont come out) and attractive hides and it's own enclosure.  My hopes would be that it goes to one of the "lures" to eat and decides to hang out there long enough for me to find it there.  I would also definitively be up at night with a flashlight for a looooong time!  

It's one thing to have a sling on the loose, another to have a near-adult sized one out and about! 

Pixie


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Ummm this is just a thought but.....*

I don't know if this will work but try putting 1-2  folded heat blankets in each room(depending on the size of the room).............and then turn down the A.C. not so low that'll kill them, but low enough that they'll seek warmth......And everyday slowing unfold the heat blanket to see if they are in their........It worked when my snakes escaped.......plus in the process we found a umber of other animals lurking else where..............and hopefully It'll work for you .............I really hope you find them.


----------



## OldHag (Jun 17, 2004)

That  AC idea sounds great....if I had AC....     I have paper towel rolls and wadded up clothes laying under everything hoping she will want to go inside one of those!!  Im thinking of tieing a string to a roach and putting it in an enclosure in hopes of it trying to catch the roach....If only I knew WHAT room the darn thing is hiding in. UGH


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 17, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> That  AC idea sounds great....if I had AC....     I have paper towel rolls and wadded up clothes laying under everything hoping she will want to go inside one of those!!  Im thinking of tieing a string to a roach and putting it in an enclosure in hopes of it trying to catch the roach....If only I knew WHAT room the darn thing is hiding in. UGH


hmmmmm, well maybe leave the refridgerator doo and frezzer door open........?.....LoL......Well.................Try using the same theory...............give them unusual surcomestances.............no food, water............no hiding places........etc etc.............then put whatever it needs in the middle of a room and check it every now and then...........................Tranculas are real tricky to find/catch..........thats why i never got one.............scorpions you can use a blacklight...........snakes you cn track them by findng their shedded skin..................but tranculas are tricky...................well, I heard people tell you to look for webbing...............that's a good idea................but don't stop there look for anything they leave behind..............feces........leftover uneaten food..............anything.....................


Oh! I've got a great Idea! Try setting traps! Not like mouse traps...but you know.............I think they're called.........have-a-heart-kind?.............they trap small animals live.................I'm sure you can find something like that.............or if not try making your own.


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Jun 17, 2004)

Has anyone been bitten by an escaped T?  I can't recall ever reading a bite report like that.  Given the T's natural inclination to hide/run away/avoid light, the odds of a bite may be fairly low.  I admit that I would continue to check my shoes, however, considering the, um, "excitable" nature of P. murinus.

Karen N.


----------



## Wade (Jun 17, 2004)

Those sticky glue traps might work for you. The spider probaly wouldn't survive, however. They're just little plastic trays full of goo that traps all sorts of houshold pets, from ants to cockroaches to mice.

I think it's a good idea to check your shoes, etc, but I don't think you or your family are in any real danger. The spider is going so hide in some out of reach spot and won't be likley to be found out in the open by the kids. More likley, you'll stumbele on it while cleaning the closet or something.

I've had more escapees than I like to admit. I've bred P. murinus twice and have individuals on the lamb from time to time. Twice they turned up in the sink...looking for moisture perhaps?

Wade


----------



## Malkavian (Jun 17, 2004)

I wonder could you set a lure out for it? Like leave a pan of mealworms or a bowl of roaches or something where it could get in to eat if it wanted to?


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 17, 2004)

Make sure you check every appliance thuroughly before using it!!! Like the oven, microwave, even the TOASTER! 

You dont want to go use an appliance and accidently make a Peanut butter and Jelly OBT sandwich.


----------



## protheus (Jun 17, 2004)

Wade said:
			
		

> They're just little plastic trays full of goo that traps all sorts of houshold pets, from ants to cockroaches to mice.



All sorts of household pets... 

Chris


----------



## Randomosity (Jun 19, 2004)

good luck in finding it.  Hope your home is just a 1 story house.  If one of my T's escaped....*shudders*

2 story house.  2 cats, 1 dog.  Grandomother who leaves doors to the outside open....

Chances are, I'd have 3 pets bitten/haired and a dead tarantula on my hands if my Rosey or Red Knee escapted


----------



## Wade (Jun 19, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> All sorts of household pets...
> 
> Chris



Hey, maybe that's what I meant! 

Wade


----------



## OldHag (Jun 19, 2004)

All my household pets have......passed on .  I only have caged ones now.  I thought about the Sticky strips....but I just cant do that to her!!! Shes my baby!!! Evil baby yes, but still!!!  Ive pretty much given up on the "looking" for her part and settled for the, "Ill find her someday by accident" senario. Shes holed up pretty good.


----------



## cichlidsman (Jun 19, 2004)

you still havent found it yet, HOLY CRAP, i wish i could hide like that.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 19, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> All my household pets have......passed on .  I only have caged ones now.  I thought about the Sticky strips....but I just cant do that to her!!! Shes my baby!!! Evil baby yes, but still!!!  Ive pretty much given up on the "looking" for her part and settled for the, "Ill find her someday by accident" senario. Shes holed up pretty good.


Are you sure you're ready to live with a large usumbara that's loose in the house with kids?  I know that the chances of a bite are unlikely, but they are sure more likely than if it was safely in it's enclosure.  Usumbara's don't have the strongest venom in all the Ts but it is still up there and not within the mildest ones.

If it were another species like an avic, aphonopelma, brachy, etc. I would agree with the "it will turn up" idea.

I would suggest that you reconsider other options for capturing your loose usumbara.  I'm just thinking about the worse case scenario here, one of your child gets bitten and needs medical attention.  News gets wind of it...  You can imagine the rest.

I hope you don't take offense at any of this, I just hope to give you something else to think about.

Pixie


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 19, 2004)

i find it odd that you'd be more concerned about what the news would say than the well-being of her children


i agree that sticky traps are a good idea though,  i think trying to prevent a painful bite for your children is more important than a $30 spider


----------



## OldHag (Jun 19, 2004)

Pixie, you misunderstood me. Im STILL looking....I will  "look"  until hell freezes over!! But I think It will be an accidental finding rather than an actual "Im looking for my OBT" finding.  My kids are still sleeping in the zipped up tent .  I know its only a 30 dollar spider but shoot. I like her and I feel sorry for anything that is caught in one of those traps.  

I hate the idea of living in a house with one of these  balls of fury on the loose...but what can I do?? Ive done everything and continue to do everything.  

Michelle
P.S. no I didnt take any offence. Im right there with you on that line of thinking.


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jun 19, 2004)

xBurntBytheSunx said:
			
		

> i find it odd that you'd be more concerned about what the news would say than the well-being of her children


I did not get the same impression from reading her post.  What I got from it was that the possibility of having children bitten by an OBT is bad enough but more sh1t will hit the fan if the media got wind of it.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 19, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> Pixie, you misunderstood me. Im STILL looking....I will  "look"  until hell freezes over!! But I think It will be an accidental finding rather than an actual "Im looking for my OBT" finding.  My kids are still sleeping in the zipped up tent .  I know its only a 30 dollar spider but shoot. I like her and I feel sorry for anything that is caught in one of those traps.
> 
> I hate the idea of living in a house with one of these  balls of fury on the loose...but what can I do?? Ive done everything and continue to do everything.
> 
> ...



Florida, commonly reffered to as "hell," has apparently just frozen over. 

That's what was on the news radio about 2 months ago...........I'm telling you, get a mouse trap, not the killing kind but the ones that are called "soft heart" cages or something.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 19, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> OH CRAP!!!!! The kids were looking at  the tarantulas yesterday and last night I noticed the lid to the usambara cage was OPEN just a crack!! Well, needless to say, shes gone!!     I've torn the house apart looking for her!! WHERE would they hide?? Would they climb? or would they tend to stay close to the floor??
> 
> I was so stressed out last night I couldn't even sleep!!  I made the kids sleep in a zipped up tent last night!! I could just see my 2 yr old getting bitten! OH man...where would it go????
> 
> ...


This is why I dont encourage people to buy usambaras, theyre the last one you want to sit on, or reach into a drawer they are hiding in, and not see them. Like others have been stating, they never go far, once they are out, they hide, and they wait, I dont really think they have anywhere to go, so theyre just content waiting a few feet away... All mine that have ever gotten loose were either spotter on the wall nearby, found under the table they were once on, or standing next to the cage.


----------



## Ker (Jun 19, 2004)

Michelle I really feel for you, and boy do I understand.  Came home today nice and tired and now have to turn my house upside down searching for an escaped 1" pokie baby.. how fun it should be to search a beige carpet for a beige spider.  Then, there is my cat the cricket killer.  My fingers are crossed for you, keep yours crossed for me too !!


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 19, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> This is why I dont encourage people to buy usambaras, theyre the last one you want to sit on, or reach into a drawer they are hiding in, and not see them.


I dunno about that. Personally, I'd rather sit on 2 or 3 Pterinochilus sp. before a Stromatopelma, Chilobrachys, Heteroscodra, Selenocosmia etc.etc.. I wouldn't want to get bit by any T really but They aren't the "last one to get bit by" in my book. Still, they can be quick I guess but not even close to being the fastest species. Personally, I would almost consider a Pterinochilus sp. to be a perfect "my first advanced" T. 
Ker makes a good point as well that at least Usambaras wouldn't be that difficult to spot compared to several other species. Some of the genus I listed could likely camoflage so well that someone may not even realize they were within inches of one.
I wouldn't encourage a beginner to immediately acquire an Usambara but I would absolutely encourage them to gain the experience and knowlege to keep these species down the road. All in all, I wouldn't discourage any keeper from keeping what they like as long as they are responsible about it.  

Atrax


----------



## cichlidsman (Jun 19, 2004)

Ker said:
			
		

> Michelle I really feel for you, and boy do I understand.  Came home today nice and tired and now have to turn my house upside down searching for an escaped 1" pokie baby.. how fun it should be to search a beige carpet for a beige spider.  Then, there is my cat the cricket killer.  My fingers are crossed for you, keep yours crossed for me too !!


i hope you find it before your cat does. my cat kills anything that moves.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2004)

Ker said:
			
		

> Michelle I really feel for you, and boy do I understand.  Came home today nice and tired and now have to turn my house upside down searching for an escaped 1" pokie baby.. how fun it should be to search a beige carpet for a beige spider.  Then, there is my cat the cricket killer.  My fingers are crossed for you, keep yours crossed for me too !!


How did it escape???


----------



## Ker (Jun 19, 2004)

I have her in the smallest critter keeper available, well had her anyways.  The humidity around here has gotten so high in the past three days, that the mold was growing in a matter of a few hours, so no matter how often I cleaned it out, there was no way to keep it gone. ( My substrate is almost dry.. it was growing on everything, including the sides of my containers )My last alternative was the cricket keepers.. I put the three pederseni babies each in there own, set them on my desk.. my littlest one at the bottom of the stack. Came home today from a wedding, and started looking at them, and realized that she was hidden a bit better than normal. Kept looking- no spider.  Not happy. At the most, she is an inch and a half including her long skinny legs, so I realize that my chances of finding her are slim to none, but I guess there is always hope !!  I think I would gladly trade and be looking for an orange bitey thing right now.. if I had a fortress to sleep in at night of course.


----------



## Frostbyte (Jun 19, 2004)

This is goinna sound like a bad idea to some ... BUT , if you want to have your house SAFE ... get some glue boards .. like you use for mice. Try baiting it with a cricket or something. I know this idea sounds far fetched .. but I put them in my shed and catch tons of spiders trying to catch mice. Im betting a T like this is a great hider and isnt going to come out though. This is why when I had My Cobalt I had a sliding locking lid on his cage. I wasnt about to have a thousand bad nights thinking about him getting loose. Isnt it funny though how sooo many people want these kinda Ts but never consider an escape ? Im not trying to be mean and I dont want you to beat yourself up at all ... so dont take my words as a negative thing. I do hope the best comes of this for you and your T .. but remember your kids should come 1st ! God Bless !


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 19, 2004)

PLEASE LISTEN, buy a trap IT REALLY WORKS!

It's called "Have-A-heart" traps, they catch mice, and other small pets. They really work, they sell them at walmart.


----------



## Randomosity (Jun 20, 2004)

well...depending on how much you want to get your T back...and how much body heat they give off, you could try and find a pair of cheap NVGs (Night-Vision Goggles) and do a stake-out at night.

It's probably your best bet (without waiting around or trapping the T) if they give off any amount of body heat.

Had a friend down in college who hunted down his escaped hamsters that way.  He got his NVGs for about $150


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 20, 2004)

T's are cold blooded if you can call them that.  They don't really give off body heat as their body is regulated by external temperatures.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 20, 2004)

You can also try to place a few shoeboxes throug out the house. A dark shoebox with some substrate in it and place it on a somewhat warmer place. You have a chance that you will find your Pterinochilus in one of the shoeboxes the next morning. There may be is a little risks for the kids but if you just explane to them what the OBT ( as you American call them ) does if you come to close that will probely help. Me and My girlfriend have more Pterinochilus species and none of them will bite even if your very close.

Greets
Tom ( Sorry for my bad English )


----------



## jayco_heat (Jun 20, 2004)

I check back, and still no find!?!?!? This is driving ME crazy too. My 3 and 6 yr olds are coming to visit with me today and stay over till tommorrow. I have 1 T and one on the way. I plan to start keeping them in the closet and lock my room door when im gone. Prayers go out to you. We all hope you  find that T. Good luck.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 20, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> PLEASE LISTEN, buy a trap IT REALLY WORKS!
> 
> It's called "Have-A-heart" traps, they catch mice, and other small pets. They really work, they sell them at walmart.


COME ON! WHY ISN'T ANYONE LISTENING TO ME!?! Just buy the freaking trap, it'll work! Just put some bait in it......ie criket etc. the leave it out over night, and see what happens, you might want to buy more for each room...........

Also how big is your "T?"

If it's too big for a "have-a-hearttraps" then you can probally find a bigger one online.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 20, 2004)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> i hope you find it before your cat does. my cat kills anything that moves.


Gosh... I was feeling all optimistic about the lovely Ker finding her poec, ive never had trouble with the arboreals being good prodigal sons, and coming home a day or two after they got out, however, I forgot to consider the cat


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 20, 2004)

Ker said:
			
		

> I have her in the smallest critter keeper available, well had her anyways.  The humidity around here has gotten so high in the past three days, that the mold was growing in a matter of a few hours, so no matter how often I cleaned it out, there was no way to keep it gone. ( My substrate is almost dry.. it was growing on everything, including the sides of my containers )My last alternative was the cricket keepers.. I put the three pederseni babies each in there own, set them on my desk.. my littlest one at the bottom of the stack. Came home today from a wedding, and started looking at them, and realized that she was hidden a bit better than normal. Kept looking- no spider.  Not happy. At the most, she is an inch and a half including her long skinny legs, so I realize that my chances of finding her are slim to none, but I guess there is always hope !!  I think I would gladly trade and be looking for an orange bitey thing right now.. if I had a fortress to sleep in at night of course.


After reading this post, I got to looking at one of those tiny critter keepers and thinking to myself... There isnt any way a one inch poec could escape one, unless; The lid is left open, or, if you take the lid off, and look at the corners of the container itself, they often break off, leaving a hole between the corner of the container and the lid... I lost a centipede that way, and thats a no-no, especially when living with others. 

So I am thinking. If the critter keeper is sound, and escape proof, the spider probably got loose when it was being changed from the previous container to the critter keeper. Ive found that when this is the case, they run to the edge of whatever they land on (table top, etc) then go underneath it, eventually crawling into the corner... Id search the undersides thoroughly, ever so carefully move the things on top of the surface, making sure to put them back in a way which will not crush an unseen sling, and then stop looking and just check the walls everytimg you come in the room. Out of the 5 or 6 that Ive had escape, ive found 4. one under the table in the corner, 2 on the wall the next day, and one made its way to the clothes hamper, was found in the laundry room. Good luck!.... I hope I dont have to apologize for a loss, but congratulate you on a find.


----------



## harwin (Jun 20, 2004)

hmm, Can sniffer dog sniff out a T?


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 20, 2004)

hey has anyone thought of using a blacklight in a dark room?  UV lights can make all kinds of things appear. depending on the spider i would imagine it could help, especially if it is big and orange...


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 20, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> hey has anyone thought of using a blacklight in a dark room?  UV lights can make all kinds of things appear. depending on the spider i would imagine it could help, especially if it is big and orange...


Unfortunately that would probably not help much since T's don't fluoresce. 

As far as the trap idea, I wouldn't bother with that. Unless the escapee is a mature male, it's most likely to find a nice comfy spot and stay put, probably in a dark private place. There is still some chance of you finding it but at this point, it's going to be nothing but pure luck. 
If there were a proven method of catching escaped T's, it would be common knowlege in the hobby.

Best of luck to those with loose T's, especially the bitey ones. 

Atrax


----------



## pategirl (Jun 20, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> COME ON! WHY ISN'T ANYONE LISTENING TO ME!?! Just buy the freaking trap, it'll work! Just put some bait in it......ie criket etc. the leave it out over night, and see what happens, you might want to buy more for each room...........
> 
> Also how big is your "T?"
> 
> If it's too big for a "have-a-hearttraps" then you can probally find a bigger one online.


I kinda doubt that a tarantula would weigh enough to set off one of those traps. IMO, I don't think it would work.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 20, 2004)

pategirl said:
			
		

> I kinda doubt that a tarantula would weigh enough to set off one of those traps. IMO, I don't think it would work.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## OldHag (Jun 20, 2004)

Still no T.  Ive have boxes and hides and tubes all over the house hoping she will go into one...but so far no go. I think she found herself a hole the first night she got out and hasnt moved from it.  Im still looking...and re-looking and re-re-looking..

Ker.....a POKIE????!!!!! :O ooo that would suck too!! At least mine is a 4" bright Orange monster!! I hope you find your pokie.

Woijchick89. I thought about those traps. Ive thought about the stickie ones too. But I dont think she will be "moving" about the house...  I think I will go to walmart and get a few of those have a hearts just to see what happens....guess it couldnt hurt.

Randomosity--I thought of that Night Vision thing too!!!  But I knew it wouldnt work but I didn think of it!! They would be fun just to have  Id be sneaking around the neigborhood at night looking at stuff....probably get myself in trouble with the police....."no really officer, I was looking at bugs!!!"

I think Ill go look for a OBT....

Michelle


----------



## cichlidsman (Jun 20, 2004)

if only sadam could hid that good. (im glad hes found that was a joke)


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 21, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> Still no T.  Ive have boxes and hides and tubes all over the house hoping she will go into one...but so far no go. I think she found herself a hole the first night she got out and hasnt moved from it.  Im still looking...and re-looking and re-re-looking..
> 
> Ker.....a POKIE????!!!!! :O ooo that would suck too!! At least mine is a 4" bright Orange monster!! I hope you find your pokie.
> 
> ...



you could buy another "T" of the oppisite sex, and tie a string to it.

That might work............Just try to think like a "T".....................Well, I guess you're doing all you can right now.............I really hope you find him.....................If I see him I'll tell ya!


----------



## da_illest (Jun 21, 2004)

michelle, sorry about not replying in this thread earlier... but i have an idea and i don't know if anyone's mentioned it.. it's something i've come to realize with most t's but i've never tried it with an OBT so i don't know.. in your case put the heat source in a kinda hidden area near where the t escaped or where you believe it is... you can even use numerous heat sources and creep up on them every half hour to see if the t is there.. i say creep because if the t knows your around and it's an OBT it's likely to flee... READ HERE and HERE 

good luck


----------



## Ker (Jun 21, 2004)

Michelle, I hope you are having better luck than I am !!  I came home today from work to find a second pokie baby missing.  This time a two incher with alot of bulk to it.. so, the first thing I did was vacuum seal the remaining one into a tupperware container. I would rather fight mold, then practice search and rescue.


----------



## Ker (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok.. half good news.. quick search of the surrounding area and I managed to find the newly escaped baby.  One down, one to go.. but after this many days, I dont think its gonna be good news.


----------



## Tamara (Jun 21, 2004)

da_illest said:
			
		

> michelle, sorry about not replying in this thread earlier... but i have an idea and i don't know if anyone's mentioned it.. it's something i've come to realize with most t's but i've never tried it with an OBT so i don't know.. in your case put the heat source in a kinda hidden area near where the t escaped or where you believe it is..


It's true that they like a nice warm spot, but if it has already found one, it probably won't move to another. I'm sure you've searched and searched, but maybe it's worth checking the warmest areas near its cage. Perhaps under the stove and fridge. Not just looking under with a flashlight, because it could be up inside the warm underparts of the fridge. Someone here once confirmed the presence of a T behind a bookcase by tying a cricket to dental floss and sending it behind the shelves. If you send a tied up cricket under the fridge (and stove), you might at least know if it's there or not. Like da_illest says, they do want heat.
Good Luck!
Tamara


----------



## OldHag (Jun 21, 2004)

I wonder about under the fridge....Ive looked as good as I can but Dang its a maze under there!! Wouldnt it be too Breezy for them?? That fan is always blowing.. I have a counter top stove...so they cant be under it....OO maybe its under the BURNERS!! 

Ive even checked the ears of the taxidermy mounts in our living room!! The brain cases of my skull collection!!! One of these times Im gunna be greeted with some cute orange legs!! I just KNOW  it.

Ker....WHEW I had a heartattack when you said the other pokie was missing!!! Glad you found it!

Tamara....My quest tomorrow is to tie a string to a roach and send it under the fridge...if I cant get it to come out or if it escapes my husband will disown me..so SHHHHH dont tell him my plans!!!

The search continues.
Hag


----------



## Ker (Jun 22, 2004)

I found my original runaway this morning.. Isis moved into my Avicularia tank some time in the night.  I woke up, looked at Emily as I strolled towards the shower, and tadaaa.. one avic, and one pokie !! She has set up a web, and was just hanging out .. guess she doesnt want to be a pokie anymore !! 

I hope your runaway ends up back with you as safe and sound as both of mine did.. my fingers are crossed for you !!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 25, 2004)

*any updates here?*

did you find the T yet?  it sure has been awhile....


----------



## blckwidow75 (Sep 26, 2004)

Old Hag - Did you ever find your P. Murinus?  I was just wondering what my chances were of finding my C. Fimbriatus who escaped 2 weeks ago.  It was only about 1 1/2" so my hopes aren't up too high.


----------



## JJJoshua (Sep 26, 2004)

I lost a .5" H. Lividum a while back. After tearing my room apart I gave up looking. About an hour after I gave up my girlfriend picked up a yellow shirt that had a noticeable dark spot on it. When she started screaming for me to hurry into the room, I knew I had my lil Lividum back  I guess it doesn't help I have a very dark blue carpet... I was surprised it didn't get stepped on through all the looking around I did.


----------



## The Red Queen (Sep 26, 2004)

In my 7 years of collecting T's I have had a few get away from me.  I have noticed that on those few occasions, I didn't find them until I *stopped* looking :?  I just happen to see them hanging out on the ceiling, crawling along a door frame, or hanging out in my underwear drawer!  LOL!  

Luckily, I have found every spider that got escaped.


----------



## OldHag (Sep 27, 2004)

NO I still havent found her!!  Im still looking too.  I think she must have gotten outside somehow or inside the walls. 

Ive found every reptile that has ever escaped...and this Tarantula is a big un...so its a bit frusterating!!

michelle


----------



## xanadu1015 (Sep 27, 2004)

One of my mom's pokies, a rufilata, escaped and ran under the counter top of dishwasher, rather thin hiding space, but he was only an inch and a half. The next time we saw him, he drowned in the dog's water dish. The point of that is that even the most impossible spaces, a T can use them. Had a full grown lividum escape and hide under the counter in the kitchen. Suffice to say that my husband wasn't happy that a T of that size was lurking in the house where my kids lived. The lividum stayed there over a week, never tried to come after any of us (I wasn't worried, it wasn't an aggressive one). But I think your OBT will eventually turn up. I think it is in the kitchen, they don't seem to stray very far from where they have escaped. Just keep us all updated on "The Search for the Prodigal Tarantula".


Laura


----------



## nightbreed (Sep 27, 2004)

why wouldnt NVG work? they dont work off ambient body heat thats thermal NVG's work off infra red
not that i think lurking around the house wearing NVG's like some sort of navy seal is gonna help  then again you never know
good luck


----------



## Joe1968 (Sep 27, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> NO I still havent found her!!  Im still looking too.  I think she must have gotten outside somehow or inside the walls.
> 
> Ive found every reptile that has ever escaped...and this Tarantula is a big un...so its a bit frusterating!!
> 
> michelle



well this past friday one of my OBT escaped    
I remember reading this thread few months back so first thing that came to my mind was this thread. my room is a big mess so its gonna be a real challenge looking for this thing. I've read the bite report of this vicious thing so now I'm really concerned.

so Michelle I do really feel for you, now I know what your going through.


----------



## Arachnoboy (Sep 28, 2004)

Bad luck...I sure hope you find it,I had an Aphonopelma seemani subadult who escaped when I lived at my sisters house,I tore the basement (where I lived) apart,but it was nowhere to be found :? ,it's been aproximately six months now and there's still no sign of it!!! My sister+husband was NOT happy with me at all  I've moved out now and convinced them that it's dead!!


----------



## Deliverme314 (Sep 28, 2004)

A post a while ago you said that all your house hold pets had passed on... what did you mean by that in here?  Had they gotten bitten by the escapee?


----------



## OldHag (Sep 28, 2004)

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> A post a while ago you said that all your house hold pets had passed on... what did you mean by that in here?  Had they gotten bitten by the escapee?



NO Nooooo They just got old and died before the Orange Ball of Fury escaped.  I do have two new kittens in the house....Im hoping that I find the spider before they do!  Should be interesting...  

Michelle


----------



## WayneT (Sep 28, 2004)

Michelle, I thought of you and this particular thread last week...my large obt spends all of it's time in the 3 pronged web structure she's built.  On a regular setup cleaning day, I noticed a cricket, dead, in her setup that I wanted to remove.  I checked her, I can see her against the glass at the intersection of her three openings, there she was, chillin'. It's a very rare sight to see her out in daylight, always can catch her on the hunt at like 2 or 3 am.  Anyway, I slid the screen back gently and reached in with the trusty forceps to retrieve the cric...in a flash, she was out of the webbing, up the sides of the aquarium, up my arm, circled my neck, twice, and stopped dead center on my chest!  One flick of my finger sent her back down my arm...but I thought of this thread!  I hope that you can find it soon...also glad I didn't have the same experience!


----------



## Deliverme314 (Sep 28, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> NO Nooooo They just got old and died before the Orange Ball of Fury escaped.  I do have two new kittens in the house....Im hoping that I find the spider before they do!  Should be interesting...
> 
> Michelle


phew. 

Sorry for the losses regardless.  But man how bad would that have sucked if it was due to a bite from your escaped obt!?

Good luck by the way... I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## taorchard1987 (Jul 29, 2005)

did u ever find the obt?


----------



## Sheri (Jul 29, 2005)

taorchard1987 said:
			
		

> did u ever find the obt?



The answer my friend, is blowing in the...
thread.


----------



## OldHag (Jul 29, 2005)

Ill make it easy in taorchard1987. 
YES we found her. 9 months later my 7yr old was up on the fridge...for some gosh awful reason...and there she was!! Dead as dead could be.  I dont know HOW many times I checked the top of the fridge!!  Its nice to have found her though, Now I can reach into dark corners, drawers, even put on my pants without fear of an orange ball of fury sinking its fangs into me!!


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 29, 2005)

oogieboogie said:
			
		

> Make sure you check every appliance thuroughly before using it!!! Like the oven, microwave, even the TOASTER!
> 
> You dont want to go use an appliance and accidently make a Peanut butter and Jelly OBT sandwich.


Dear god.  Something like that is the reason I threw out a prefectly good toaster when I was living in my first apartment.  Found two dead german cockroaches in it.  

Btw, I can verifly the T hiding in a pile of clothes thing.  When I lived in OK (I have no idea how it got into the house) I found a huge T, in my dirty clothes basket.


----------



## anaconda19 (May 27, 2008)

woijchik89 said:


> you could buy another "T" of the oppisite sex, and tie a string to it.


i would love to see you try and tie something to an OBT...


----------



## M.C. Exotics (May 27, 2008)

So its 4 years later... wonder if she ever found it.. and wonder why after 4 years this resurfaced?!?


----------



## OldHag (May 27, 2008)

We did find it! On top of the refridgerator.. dead   Had to pay my daughter 50 bucks for finding it.. she remembered me saying that.. doh!


----------



## unitard311 (May 27, 2008)

well it was an entertaining thread but a sad ending. too bad about the T but thankfully no one was bitten.


----------



## B-fish (May 27, 2008)

:?   .......PLEASE dont bring back 4 year old messages.


----------



## anaconda19 (May 28, 2008)

LOL you paid her 50 bucks and she let it out in the first place...


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 4, 2008)

wow i'm glad you found it, whenever i think of the arachnoboards i always think of this thread.  glad you got some closure on the whole ordeal


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 4, 2008)

*I'll take it!*



OldHag said:


> Anyone want a female Usambara assuming I find her???


YES, YES AND YES!!!!  Mine has made it out twice--the wife and child are used to it.  Send her to the nature boy!


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Jun 4, 2008)

*winky*



the nature boy said:


> YES, YES AND YES!!!!  Mine has made it out twice--the wife and child are used to it.  Send her to the nature boy!


You'd just let it bite your winky.


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 4, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> YES, YES AND YES!!!!  Mine has made it out twice--the wife and child are used to it.  Send her to the nature boy!


Umm, she's dead now if you read the posts, dried up on the fridge............


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 5, 2008)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> You'd just let it bite your winky.


You do realize there's a difference between "let" and "make"? ;P 

--the nature boy


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 5, 2008)

*still want it*



unitard311 said:


> Umm, she's dead now if you read the posts, dried up on the fridge............


I'll take it anyhow.  Put it on the screen door on halloween and I'll have to spring for less candy for the d*** trick or treaters. 

--the nature boy


----------



## Travis K (Jun 5, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I'll take it anyhow.  Put it on the screen door on halloween and I'll have to spring for less candy for the d*** trick or treaters.
> 
> --the nature boy


It is so hard for me to believe that your are 35 years old:?  :? 


and the whole spider bite thread was soooo out there.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 5, 2008)

*na-na na-na boo-boo!*



Travis K said:


> It is so hard for me to believe that your are 35 years old:?  :?
> 
> 
> and the whole spider bite thread was soooo out there.


This from "I am tall and my wife thinks I'm HOT"? :? Relax and have some fun; enough of life is serious, why work on an ulcer when it's not?

--the nature boy


----------



## glamiswarrior (Jun 5, 2008)

bummer, hope you find her. my g rosea escaped once. i figured she was gone forever, i found her in a pile of clothes on the other side of the room 2 weeks later. im sure she'll show up somewhere.


----------

